# Irish WiFi



## alshymer

Hi
Can anyone tell me how available wifi hotspots are in Eire?
Thanks 
Kind regards
Alshymer


----------



## rosalan

Fascinating! :lol: 

Under the heading of Morocco Touring, this French couple wish to know about free WiFi in Ireland. Well yes! I guess they do!
Alan


----------



## gramor

alshymer said:


> Hi
> Can anyone tell me how available wifi hotspots are in Eire?


http://freewifiwiki.net/index.php?title=Ireland


----------



## soundman

Quite a few campsites have WiFi in the south

Soundman


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

gramor said:


> alshymer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Can anyone tell me how available wifi hotspots are in Eire?
> 
> 
> 
> http://freewifiwiki.net/index.php?title=Ireland
Click to expand...

Check out Scotland, 
http://freewifiwiki.net/index.php?title=scotland 
not many and only in Edinburgh.

Glasgow is now moved to England http://freewifiwiki.net/index.php?title=england 
so that'll save them some train fare. :lol: :lol:


----------



## lesanne

I heard about an Irish mans WIFI having twins so he went looking for the other bloke.....


----------



## Nora+Neil

Mc Donald has free WiFi. 

A lot of pubs and restaurants will also have WiFi maybe need a code.
Some campsite will have a hotspot. 
The only Campsite I know is Nagles, Doolin, Co Clare who has it all over the site.


----------



## bob8925

westport house also has site wide wifi,
and free.........

im using it now


----------



## Bob_ed

During two weeks we recently stayed on 8 different campsites.

6 of them had free wifi.

This guide has all the details:

http://www.camping-ireland.ie/


----------



## alshymer

*Irish Wifi*

Thanks for the info.
I was more interested in hotspots or Fon spots rather than campsites as we normally wild camp.
I don't suppose BT is in Eire is it?
Kind regards
Alshymer


----------



## Bob_ed

Loads of fon spots:

http://corp.fon.com/en/fonspots

and some BT too - just Google it and you get a map.


----------

